# My TB new look



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Red rear view mirrors in red and an euro transport tag


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^ dam I can not post my pic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thread fail


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow bro just use Photobucket, I know its not the best but it always works.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

[QUOTEhttp://http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w568/PLATA53/20130414_131855_zps90b8ada3.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

I put pics on other sites/forums , by just using my pc files, this site is very tricky


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PLATA said:


> [QUOTEhttp://http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w568/PLATA53/20130414_131855_zps90b8ada3.jpg


[/QUOTE] 
When you go to post a photo, select the Insert Image icon ▲ (above). Then simply paste in the image location of your Photobucket (or other) hosted image into the field.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Wow bro just use Photobucket, I know its not the best but it always works.


 NO F


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

There


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice, it looks good! Is the tag random letters or do they mean something? 



PLATA said:


> NO F


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

PLATA said:


>


 Here is my new DD, with red side view mirrors and euro tag, what da think


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

gulmargha said:


> Nice, it looks good! Is the tag random letters or do they mean something?


 That tag came from Ebaymart, it has been on to formers DD, a FIAT 500 , a HONDA SI and now on my TB


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Nice! Now, color those lower trim pieces (but nothing else) in red too. I did it for my yellow...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

So, you're near Columbia MD... Not too far away. We should meet up sometime.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

German beer or Caribbean beer >>>>>>>>> FOR THE MEET


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PLATA said:


> German beer or Caribbean beer >>>>>>>>> FOR THE MEET


 German, of course... Es ist wunderbar! 

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

the beet said:


> German, of course... Es ist wunderbar!
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


 Lets do it


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PLATA said:


> Lets do it


 I remember Datsun. Does yours have that plexi cover over the headlamps? Dig those!!!


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is my short intake


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

PLATA said:


> Here is my short intake


 NOT able to post DAM, this is frustrating


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

the beet said:


> I remember Datsun. Does your have that plexi cover over the headlamps? Dig those!!!


 On my former Z I had them , on the current Z not yet


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^ MY toy and $$$$$ pit


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w568/PLATA53/DSC00675_zpsa15d01cd.jpg THE HEART OF MY SEXY BEAST


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

PLATA said:


> Here is my new DD, with red side view mirrors and euro tag, what da think


 Hi 
Please forgive me, my honest opinion...don't be mad at me please, i love everyone who owns a B 
but...yuck... get the chrome ones


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Babie said:


> Hi
> Please forgive me, my honest opinion...don't be mad at me please, i love everyone who owns a B
> but...yuck... get the chrome ones


 :thumbup:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Rho42 said:


> :thumbup:


 It is my VW, >>>> FWIW this is a very popular mod,every silver TB that I see, and I see a ton of them , they all look the same, so this makes mine a bit different


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Babie said:


> Hi
> Please forgive me, my honest opinion...don't be mad at me please, i love everyone who owns a B
> but...yuck... get the chrome ones


 Chrome is YUCK, it belong on a truck not on a new 2012 Porshe-esque 911


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

PLATA said:


>


 That car just makes me smile  And am I seeing that right...you dropped in an LS1 with a 6? How close is your manifold to the tires? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

PLATA said:


> http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w568/PLATA53/DSC00675_zpsa15d01cd.jpg THE HEART OF MY SEXY BEAST


 ^^^^ look at the engine bay>>>> that bay was made to have a V8


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Plata, how about a carbn fiber wrap...or all black..


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Babie said:


> Plata, how about a carbn fiber wrap...or all black..


 RED, a la PORSCHE 911


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

I think it needs more red on it to balance out the color scheme. Even the Porsches have more than just the mirrors as highlights. At the moment the mirrors sort of stand out like safety beacons. Even just making the badges red, or stripes down the side, just so it's not the only red bit 

That Datsun on the other hand looks phenomenal! Pure sex. I'm nursing a semi just from looking at it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PLATA said:


> RED, a la PORSCHE 911


 Red and silver go well together, especially on a German car:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Isola said:


> I think it needs more red on it to balance out the color scheme. Even the Porsches have more than just the mirrors as highlights. At the moment the mirrors sort of stand out like safety beacons. Even just making the badges red, or stripes down the side, just so it's not the only red bit
> 
> That Datsun on the other hand looks phenomenal! Pure sex. I'm nursing a semi just from looking at it.


 not done yet, still working , she does have some red touches , a red S badge next to rear turbo emblem and red side emblems honoring the birth place


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

the beet said:


> Red and silver go well together, especially on a German car:


 Lets Meet this Sunday at the Burtonsvile am coffe/gas meet, look for my Z ,I usually wear a Datsun jacket or hat...........Lee


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PLATA said:


> Lets Meet this Sunday at the Burtonsvile am coffe/gas meet, look for my Z ,I usually wear a Datsun jacket or hat...........Lee


 Can't make it this weekend Lee. Already got something going on. 

Thanks.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember back in 69-70 when I first saw a 240Z. It was in silver and had what must have 
been the upgraded wheels. Didn't know anything about Datsun and then found out Nissan, 
the parent company, was afraid the car might be a 'dud' in the U.S. and didn't want to soil 
the Nissan name so they called the U.S. version cars Datsun. I knew this car would be a hit 
in the U.S. due to its true sportscar characteristics that would lead it into racing. The fact 
that it also looked like a smaller version of a Ferrari Daytona didn't hurt either. When I visited 
the dealer and asked if he could do better than the $3,500 I noticed on a window sticker, he 
told me that I would have to be willing to pay 'double sticker' price and still would have to 
go on a waiting list. At the time I couldn't even afford 'original sticker' so my dreams of owning 
one were dashed. Saw Paul Newman the actor in one once and called out, ''You lucky Ba$tard!". 
He simply grinned and gave me a :thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Datsun sold a lot more than just the 280 in the US in those days. Back then, many Japanese vehicles were known as rust buckets, though.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The 280 also reminded me a little of the 1969 TOYOTA 2000GT at least in general body shape.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I remember back in 69-70 when I first saw a 240Z. It was in silver and had what must have
> been the upgraded wheels. Didn't know anything about Datsun and then found out Nissan,
> the parent company, was afraid the car might be a 'dud' in the U.S. and didn't want to soil
> the Nissan name so they called the U.S. version cars Datsun. I knew this car would be a hit
> ...


 The company was originally Datson. The name was created in 1931 by the DAT Motorcar Co. for a new car model, spelling it as "Datson" to indicate its smaller size when compared to the existing, larger DAT car. In 1934, after Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. took control of DAT Motorcar Co., the last syllable of Datson was changed to "sun", because "son" also means "loss" in Japanese, and also to honor the sun depicted in the national flag, hence the name "Datsun". Nissan phased out the Datsun brand in March 1986.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

the beet said:


> The company was originally Datson. The name was created in 1931 by the DAT Motorcar Co. for a new car model, spelling it as "Datson" to indicate its smaller size when compared to the existing, larger DAT car. In 1934, after Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. took control of DAT Motorcar Co., the last syllable of Datson was changed to "sun", because "son" also means "loss" in Japanese, and also to honor the sun depicted in the national flag, hence the name "Datsun". Nissan phased out the Datsun brand in March 1986.


 You are a well verse car guy>>>>>>>:beer:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

BTW ^^^^^ on back to the topic>>>>> I will put tint on my TB, and really thinking on a new set of wheels. Pictures to come if I figure how to master the site non friendly apps


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool! Any plans on adding more red to the trim? Right now there isn't really anything that compliments those mirror-covers, so it ends up looking incomplete (as opposed to chrome mirror covers which go in-hand with the existing trim).


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

PLATA said:


> not done yet, still working , she does have some red touches , a red S badge next to rear turbo emblem and red side emblems honoring the birth place


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^  


Rho42 said:


> Cool! Any plans on adding more red to the trim? Right now there isn't really anything that compliments those mirror-covers, so it ends up looking incomplete (as opposed to chrome mirror covers which go in-hand with the existing trim).


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ah, gotcha. Thought you were talking about the Datsun because of the quote, wasn't sure why you'd have extra badges on that classic lol.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Hey Lee, 

Here are a couple options to consider...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the bottom one especially if you're not doing the top of the rear spoiler... 

You could also make the chrome line in the front bumper red like some others on here have done. Brings some of the red to the front of the car to complete the look IMO


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> I like the bottom one especially if you're not doing the top of the rear spoiler...
> 
> You could also make the chrome line in the front bumper red like some others on here have done. Brings some of the red to the front of the car to complete the look IMO


 Yeah... I think the trick is not to overdo the red (less is more).


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

the beet said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> Here are a couple options to consider...


 I like the top one, paint or wrap in red the chrome on the lower black trim :thumbup:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> I like the bottom one especially if you're not doing the top of the rear spoiler...
> 
> You could also make the chrome line in the front bumper red like some others on here have done. Brings some of the red to the front of the car to complete the look IMO


 The front chrome line in red :thumbup:


----------

